# My Cat is Sick; Now Sleeping in Litter Box!



## treesonggal

My cat - about 8 years old and the second love of my life, started spitting up mucous about 2 p.m. yesterday. First it was clear, then, after awhile it was pale yellow, then once it was pink. She had not yet eaten that day, so we have no idea what caused it. She is NEVER outdoors and she has NO access to mouse poison, etc. By 4 p.m. she was curled up on the floor with her sides heaving. I picked her up and discovered she had poo-pooed on the floor. Strange thing is the poo was dry and like granules - not formed - and very little of it. Anyway, I wrapped her in an old bath towel and held her in my lap. Her breathing continued to worsen, then become shallow. I thought I was losing her and sat there stroking her head and crying.

At one point I thought she was gone so I started to get up from my wing chair and she turned her head and looked at me!! Gosh, I was so relieved. I sat with her until 1 a.m. just waiting and watching. Around 9 p.m. she started burping/belching and passing gas - Horrible odor from either direction!!!

By 2 p.m. I could no longer stay awake. She had begun to stretch her front legs and paws (she has an extra toe on each front foot) and I took that as a sign that she was getting better. I kept her bundled up in the old towel and laid her next to her litter box. At 3 p.m. I woke up and she was laying/sitting on her tummy in her litter box. She remained this way until 8 a.m. as far as I know.

At 9 a.m. I offered her water which she refused all yesterday. Once I held the water bowl right beneath her mouth she did begin to drink. I sat the bowl near her and left the room with her still in the litter box. AT 2 p.m. I put one teaspoon of tuna (canned in water) in a bowl and placed it next to her water. She did eat that and drank a little but AGAIN sat in her litter box. I've cleaned the box three times today but there's not much to scoop out.

I've never seen a cat just stay in the litter box. She's quiet, her eyes look clear. She's not passing gas or belching or whining. I just can't figure it out. Did not call a vet as this began at night (the serios part) and then it's Sunday today. Also, I don't have the money for a vet.

Anyone have any ideas? It's been at least 40 years since I've seen a cat die. The few cats I've had in my adulthood disappeared - they were indoor/outdoor cats. When I got this cat I didn't want to experience that again, so she's never been outside.

I know I've been long winded but I wanted to give as much info as possible.

Thanks, Treesong


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity

what kind of litter? long or short haired cat? the yellow mucus was probably stomach acid and the pink would be the blood tinged mucus/acid as it irritates the throat. if its scoopable clumping litter, I'm going to wager its a litter blockage, the stuff not only clumps in the box, but it wreaks havoc on a cats guts as well... it turns to rock and wont pass. you're going to want to see the vet I'd think, and soon.

I.S.


----------



## marvella

your cat is seriously constipated/ obstructed. the loose poo was just leaking around the blockage. i'd try some cod liver oil, asap, a spoon or two. she should like the flavor of that. if it doesn't work, you need to get her to the vet asap. it can kill her. aske the vet how she got so constipated. she will likely need a serious change in diet.


----------



## Rascal

Maybe the brand of cat food? Remember when the dog food recall was going on?
My dog lost some bladder functions at night, at the time the food recall was going on. We were feeding some food from the lists of company's recalling they're products. Pedigree was about the only company I could find that wasnt involved in the recall. I switched to pedigree completely (she was mostly getting that anyways) & the bladder problems went away. She was 8 at the time

I hope this helps


----------



## NWoods_Hippie

TSG,

She is consitipated and worst case senario is that she has some kind of blockage. Are you using clumping cat litter? That clumping stuff is the worst!!

One of my cats developed something called MegaColon and eventually had to be put down. You need to give the cat water, do you have an eye dropper or syringe, if so give the cat castor oil and water with that, this cat needs LOTS of water!!

Give us an update when you can!
Peace,
Margie


----------



## tallpines

If not the litter then perhaps a really large hairball?


----------



## treesonggal

Thanks all!!!

I just bought clumping litter two weeks ago and put it in her box last week!!!

What's strange to me is that I used to use that exclusively. Then, a year ago, when I was able to get her from my ex, I began using the cheapest litter I could find because I have so little money!!

I don't have any cod liver oil but I mixed some tuna water in a bottle and we're going to try to get that down her in a bit.


----------



## Songbird

Take her to the vet! Really, no one can make an accurate diagnosis of what is wrong with your cat here. Best wishes and I hope your kitty gets better soon.


----------



## treesonggal

Okay folks. We picked my cat up out of the litter box, wrapped her in a towel, brought her to the bathroom where we decided to take a good look at her behind. Lets just say we had quite the hardened, hairy mess to cut away. Then washed her up good. We were about to give her an eye dropper full of oil and water when she just opened her mouth wide and began gasping lightly. Her tongue was bright red and dry. Fed jer about 1/4 cup of the oil/water mixture and she began to poop hard balls. Then fed her another 1/4 cup of water - no oil. Held her for awhile and returned her to her room. Checked on her a couple minutes later and she was back in that darn litter box with her mouth wide open and full of litter!!!! Cleaned up that mess and removed the litter box from the room. Spread papers on the floor, laid her on a towel and now she's just laying there like she's worn out. Responds when I call her name and meows if I pick her up. I did call a vet and got told if she's still there in the morning to bring her in but it sounds like she was constipated. It's another 7 and a half hours before the vet's office opens.

Don't know what more I can do. I know that even if the constipation is cleared up that she could be too dehydrated to recover.

Thanks again. I'll post tomorrow.


----------



## treesonggal

UPDATE:

My cat is walking around the house, drinking little sips from time to time. She's sitting here next to me as I type this. Our dog has been over to her a few times licking her ears - they do this to one another every day.

She did not poo or pee during the night. Just going to watch her for awhile and decide if we go to the vet. Have to say the woman vet was real angry that I called. Other nearest vet is 40 miles from us.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## silentcrow

Why would a vet be angry that you called??


----------



## zookeeper16

I was curious about that too. 

Since the cat still hasn't cleared out, and if you really aren't planning on taking it to the vet, run to the store and pick up some cod liver oil and really start pushing that and water into her.

Ultimately, if it were me, affording it or not, I'd take the cat to the vet.


----------



## Terry W

In place of cod liver oil-- if one has mineral oil in the house already-- that works GREAT!!! just no scent in it, okay? (baby oil is scented mineral oil)


----------



## treesonggal

Hello,

I have no explanation for why the vet was angry that we called - other than that I called her at home - not open on Sunday! George was talking to his mother about the cat and mentioned that we had called this vet. She said the woman is divorcing and has been "snippy."

My cat is still drinking water and has walked around the living room a few times. As to taking her to the vet, we're trying to get an appointment at the other vet for tomorrow as we now have to make the 40 mile trip tomorrow - unexpectedly. 

Thanks all again.


----------



## jen74145

I'm so sorry about your cat... I hope she gets better!

I understand about being broke... if it helps, I buy pine pellets from TSC intended for equine use, about six dollars for forty pounds. Safe if they eat it, no funky "litter" smell... just like Feline Pine, only much cheaper.


----------



## TJN66

How is your kitty today?


----------



## NWoods_Hippie

TreeSong,

Did you get to a vet yesterday?

Thinking about you and your cat and hoping you are both doing better!

Margie


----------



## TNnative

I was wondering how the kitty was doing also. Hope she's much better!


----------



## treesonggal

We are enroute to vet today. Kitty is doing fine from our observations.

Today she wandered around a lot, as she usually does and then came and sat in my lap - her favorite spot. She's drinking more and curling up next to her buddy - our dog - and has not been laying in the litter box!


----------



## TJN66

What did the vet say? Was it the kitty litter? I was thinking about changing to the clumping kind but now have some reservations.


----------



## treesonggal

Was a frazzled trip to the vet - two accidents along the way - not us but the scenes were scary.

Vet had also been late due to an accident so the place was backed up. My kitty's insides were damaged by the blockage from the litter which we had mostly already unblocked. However, the damage is permanent (vet used lots of words I've since forgotten) and since I heard that I've basically blocked out the rest. Basically, she's dying but could live quite awhile. She's become rather clingy which is fine cause we're too old farts who don't do a lot anyway. 

She loves to be cradled in a towel in our arms or sitting on our lap - has some leakage at times. Eats very little so we feed her from a dropper. Have mixed up chicken broth and cat food into a liquid meal. She uses her litter box but there's little output as there's little intake. Still drinks water and cozies up to her pal - our dog, Lady. So we just go through each day and enjoy our time together.


----------



## Ravenlost

Oh no, I am so very sorry to hear that. My heart goes out to you and your kitty.


----------



## TNnative

I'm very sorry to hear the news about your kitty.


----------



## TJN66

Im so sorry to hear that. There should be a warning on the litter about the dangers of it being eaten!


----------

